# Why Did The Snake Cross The Road?????



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Of course, to get to the other side..


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

:shock::shock::shock::shock:


----------



## johnrr65 (Nov 7, 2019)

Great respect for Brazilians.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

johnrr65 said:


> Great respect for Brazilians.


Haircuts? 

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

.


DallanC said:


> Haircuts?
> 
> -DallanC


+1


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Good He!!.:shock::shock: You'd have to stop and let cross the road. That suckers big enough to total out a car if you run over it.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Now that's a snake!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

That thing come by my house, I kill it! I hate sneks!--hate hate hate

**** nature--you scary! :grin:


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

A friend who worked down there in South America brought home a anaconda skin once that he had killed on a oil platform or just off of it. That skin was close to 3 foot wide and over 25 feet long. When he first pulled it out and started to unroll it I wondered what in the world it was. 

But that was many many years ago. I'm not even sure if you could import such a skin now.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Just go hunt boa constrictors in the Everglades and get paid for it. Tan like 10 of those suckers and drive around in a snake skin suit, on snake seat covers, with a snake hat, snake boots, snake skin couch at home.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

johnrr65 said:


> Great respect for Brazilians.


I see we've graduated from +1'ing every comment, to copy pasting a comment from the linked Youtube video. Next level stuff.


----------



## pollo70 (Aug 15, 2016)

Critter said:


> A friend who worked down there in South America brought home a anaconda skin once that he had killed on a oil platform or just off of it. That skin was close to 3 foot wide and over 25 feet long. When he first pulled it out and started to unroll it I wondered what in the world it was.
> 
> But that was many many years ago. I'm not even sure if you could import such a skin now.


 That would make a lot of nice apparel


----------

